# got my us stove 5510 "king" to burn perfectly now



## ad356 (Dec 28, 2009)

i adjusted the combustion air setting. seems that from the factory they really aren't set up for optimal performance. i was having an issue with an incomplete burn and resulting in cleaning out the burn pot at least once if not twice a day. it seems like now i have a single layer of ignited pellets with no build up. i can even see some of the air holes which are no longer fully covered like they were before. these things depend heavily on airflow. this stove really kicks heat now. right now it is set at H-3, stove has heat setting up to H-5. the house is a comfortable 65 degrees, right now its 25 degrees outside. im hoping having the proper air/fuel mixture will help when it gets really cold out. this house is very poorly insulated and is hard to heat.

i would like to add that so far i am very pleased with this stove. however, i cannot say the same for their manuals, they stink. the manual doesn't tell you everything about the electronic controls. they really need to revise it. in order to adjust the blower you push draft fan up and aux up at the same time. this displays 300, dont really no what that means, but it must be something to do with blower speed. i cranked it up to 365, seems to work wonderfully now. there is another adjustment if you push down draft fan and down aux buttons, and do the same for the heat range buttons along with the aux button in order to adjust feed rates. i dont know why their is upper and lower setting, but im guessing its used when hooked up to an external thermostat, which is how i have mine hooked up. i dont want my stove running full out on mild days, so i will set the thermostat for a given temp so i wont burn as many pellets.

anyways, now that i have this thing running right, im thrilled with it, i just hope the stove lasts. i just thought this thread would be useful for anyone else that owns a similar stove.

P.S.
i noticed there really is a learning curve to these things.


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2009)

ad356 said:
			
		

> i adjusted the combustion air setting. seems that from the factory they really aren't set up for optimal performance. i was having an issue with an incomplete burn and resulting in cleaning out the burn pot at least once if not twice a day. it seems like now i have a single layer of ignited pellets with no build up. i can even see some of the air holes which are no longer fully covered like they were before. these things depend heavily on airflow. this stove really kicks heat now. right now it is set at H-3, stove has heat setting up to H-5. the house is a comfortable 65 degrees, right now its 25 degrees outside. im hoping having the proper air/fuel mixture will help when it gets really cold out. this house is very poorly insulated and is hard to heat........
> 
> P.S.
> i noticed there really is a learning curve to these things.



Glad you have some heat pumping out now.  Next thing is for you to spend some $$ on insulation....you're wasting pellets now, and 65 degrees is OK, but not great.

Yes, like most things, it takes a while to learn all the intricacies of pellet stoves, but I'm surprised the heat setting procedures aren't covered in the manual....that DOES stink.


----------



## ad356 (Dec 28, 2009)

i agree on the insulation. were going to have to replace the windows for starters. house has old traditional single pane windows. we have 9 windows, so i will probably end up doing 1/2 of them this spring/summer, the other 1/2 next year. insulation is also going to have to be addressed as well, but the windows would probably make the biggest difference right now. i covered the windows in plastic, but i feel that's a minimal improvement


65 degrees is fairly comfortable, and as i said i only have it on heat range 3. i could crank it up more but them it starts to chew up pellets

part of the problem is the heat doesnt get spring evenly around the house. living room will be 70, dinning room 65, and kitchen 60. so i also need some fans to spread the heat around.


i will also add that the manual does not cover fine adjustments, seems like its some big secret. manual only covers things like how to change the heat range, and draft fan ranges. i could see a great many people being dissapointed with this stove, simply because they do not know how to adjust it. seems like a quality unit with some poor documentation


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2009)

ad356 said:
			
		

> i agree on the insulation. were going to have to replace the windows for starters........
> part of the problem is the heat doesnt get spring evenly around the house. living room will be 70, dinning room 65, and kitchen 60. so i also need some fans to spread the heat around........



Yep, get the windows done ASAP....I'm sure that will help a lot.

Just remember what we tell lots of newcomers to pellet stoves.....they are space heaters, and as such, are not meant to heat a whole house under most situations. 

The fans will help, but again, you may have to "play around" with fan placement, which direction to blow the air (into or out of the heated room??), and what setting to use.  I have a 14" table fan and I ended up putting it on the floor in the hallway to pull heated air from the room the stove is in (great room) to the back of the house, and I only have to set the fan on Low.  Great room stays at 70, and rear hallway stays at 68.


----------



## daydreamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree about US Stove's manuals. They don't hardly tell you anything about how to adjust their electronic controls. I had to find out about my stove by reading about mine on another forum on the internet.


----------



## ke5hde (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree that the manual needs HELP!
I'm trying the blower adjustment right now to see if it changes anything. Ours burns very good right now
but it would be nice to get all i can from it.

It seems that the blower adjustment may be the ON time for the draft blower.
Sounds like the draft fan runs a bit longer than it did before. I'll have to see if I loose more heat through the 
vent or if I just get a hotter fire.

Right now running a mix of Marth and Barefoots and getting about 180 at the right side of the room blower with heat set at 3.
I'll have to try this later when it warms up again and see if the NEWP burn any better (not impressed so far).

thanks for the info
Chris


----------



## ke5hde (Dec 28, 2009)

Just a little update.
Heat range @ 2
Draft and Room fans @ auto
Pellet feed is 1.45 @ low setting 4.50 @ high setting
Draft fan is 100 @ low setting 365 @ high setting

Heat exchanger is now sitting @ 180 with heat @ 2 as opposed to 180 @ 3.
Seems like it's definately making a difference.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## urkiddin (Dec 28, 2009)

maybe those of us should make up a manual listing all the setting we're finding.could sell it back to the company.


----------



## aprilbrickell (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi there! I have a 5510 king pellet stove. I have it set at Hr-1 and auto draft fan and room fan..i would like to know how to slow down the fuel. i have to clean it out approx 3 times a day large amount of unburned pellets and alot of over flow..not a large area to heat. what would be the best setting?


----------



## Bobby (Dec 19, 2010)

Put the stove in manual mode, turn draft fan up # 2 or 3 You need more draft to burn the pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2010)

burnpot said:
			
		

> Put the stove in manual mode, turn draft fan up # 2 or 3 You need more draft to burn the pellets.



Or possibly verify if the venting is incorrect.


----------

